# Shakespeare's New "Wild Cat" Rods



## H2O Mellon

Has anyone seen these new "Wild Cat" rods? Looks like they are new for 2008.

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/index_rods.html

To see these new models, go to "Bigwater" then choose "Wild Cat".


----------



## H2O Mellon

At 1st I got worried that they were doing away w/ the Ugly Stik Catfish series, but I was able to find them a little later at thjis location: http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/concept pages/new_productpages/rods/small/uglycatfish.shtml#specs

After comparing the "Ugly Stik Catfish" to the "Wild Cat" I think the "Wild Cats" are going to be on the cheaper side. I think I'll be sticking w/ the Ugly Stik Catfish models for my GMR Circle Hook Channel Cat rods.


----------



## dinkbuster1

they look like "cheap-o's" to me (graphite as well). they are discontinuing the white ugly's"? that would make sense.... cant make any money if the rods you sell never break!


----------



## H2O Mellon

dinkbuster1 said:


> they look like "cheap-o's" to me (graphite as well). they are discontinuing the white ugly's"? that would make sense.... cant make any money if the rods you sell never break!


I was worried about that at 1st Dink, but later I found the White Ugly Stiks on their site. I think these new Wild Cats are just a cheaper model that they've came up with.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I havent seen these rods yet, but a buddy of mine from Cbus told me he seen them at Wally World and said they seemed to be decent...I wanna check them out once but they dont have them anywhere in T County yet! lol


----------



## katfish

Is your resolve not to but more rods weakening? 

Newer doesn't automatically mean better.


----------



## H2O Mellon

katfish said:


> Is your resolve not to but more rods weakening?
> 
> Newer doesn't automatically mean better.


Hey now.... I said no new rods/reels in 2008. It's not 2008 yet!


----------



## catfish_hunter

You have a couple more days Bryan!!! LOL!!! Those look like they would be great Channel Cat rods, and would handle anything to say 20-25lbs...


----------



## H2O Mellon

katfish said:


> Is your resolve not to but more rods weakening?
> 
> Newer doesn't automatically mean better.





H2O Mellon said:


> Hey now.... I said no new rods/reels in 2008. It's not 2008 yet!


Not to mention that my wife bought me a White Catfish Ugly Stik for Christmas. I think that makes 8 that I have currently. (Doesn't count the ones I've sold over the last couple years!) I do love those rods for Channels, but my PB Flathead also came from one, go figure.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Them White Ugly Stick rods are great rods IMO, If they made a heavy action one I bet it would be great for flatheads!


----------



## Joey209

Seriously.For the money,you can't beat Shakespeare.I just got a PowerRod for X-mas and I love it!You cant beat a nice $22 shovelhead rod!!!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter

Hey Joey whats up man, Didnt know you were on here...

I baught 2 Eagle Claw Grangers, and I like them alot, havent got to use them yet but I think they aer gonna be good rods...and they are 30$...There are so many decent rods out there that its hard to chose what you want...

I really like Cat Maxx and Quantum Big Cat the best...


----------



## flathunter

I used the quantum big cats for many years, they are good rods..I switched to all shakespere rods recently mainly because I dont like fishing with a broom stick anymore, and felt the quantums were indeed broomsticks.


----------



## catfish_hunter

what shakespeare rods do you use for flatheads?


----------



## flathunter

I use the shakespere tigers, the yellow tiger rods not the cheap ones walmart sells..I also use the shakespere custom rods...I prefer them in medium action because the have a softer tip and I like using circle hooks.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I was gonna get two of the Ugly Stick Tiger Lite rods for flatheads, for christmas, but I couldnt find ANY in my neck of the woods. I ended up getting 2 eagle claw granger ocean 2's...They are pretty decent rods...I would LOVE to get some of them Ugly Stick Tiger or Tiger Lite rods...IMO you CANT beat an ugly stick!


----------



## Predator225

After losing ALL of my cat equipment in a fire in November, I was torn between the Tiger rods and the Big Cats..I decided on the Big Cats, even though my pb 56lber came on a tiger that really handled that fish well, it was in open water which I dont fish too often.


----------

